# New Girl Crabs



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey,
Just here to say I got 2 new girls! I super happy and the pet store employee was asking me all these question, mostly about how to tell gender, to keep them happy and breeding.. Really good sign! He seemed really interested with all the info I gave him....
Anyway, introducing my new girls *drumroll* Sandii & Candii!
Candii is a micro and because she soo small, she reminds me of a sweet (candy).
Sandii is a small and when I first picked her up she dug her BP into me, so - of course - i was taking her! She is really pale though, however, the paleness does remind me of sand... 
(I like names thats different or unusual hence: Kiwii, Wikii and now Sandii & Candii - they all females, see where I am heading?)
Sandii:
   
Candii:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Well congrats. to you on your new girlies. And since they are girls, I can call them cute


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Very cute indeed!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

awwww new crabbies......:-D


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks guys! One of the girls (the smaller one) has already changed shells and now shell looks so big :-( Oh well, as long as they are happy!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

AWWWWW!!! THREE CHEERS FOR NEW CRABBIES!!!

. . .okay not *so* new anymore, sorry I'm late to the party - still newish and OMG! CUTE!

I love the names! Sandii and Candii to join Kiwii and Wikii - I kind of have a 'thing' for double i's (true story!) so to me, that makes them even more adorable! 

Would love to see Candii's(?) new shell if you have a shot laying around? I'm not very familiar with hermies - I feel like I'd have a hard time keeping track of who was which when I came back to find they looked different! >.< 
I'm sure this isn't as difficult as it seems it would be - hoping so, anyway! 

Belated congrats on the newest arrivals! ^_^


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

For me, they still new, so Chesh you're allowed to call them new too!
Yep, I have this ii thing going, I love them to be different, so double i thing helps!  
I try to get a shot of her, she super shy and small it pretty much impossible! But I try for you!
It easier to tell the difference between each of them than you think it would! They all have a different personality, fav type of shells, sizes and colours... But the big give-away is the personality!  Crabby crabs!


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry Chesh I didn't get around to it sooner, I had exams and didn't go on the computer for 2 weeks - well, felt like 10 weeks....
As some of you guys may know, my UMO is up after a 2 month plus underground!  I gotta admit, by this stage i thought he was dead, but nope, he still pinching!  He is some pics (btw, he came up 4 days ago, just been slack with the pics....)



How Dark is he!  And here is Candii in her new shell before she went under! She looks so big, prefer her in her old shell *sigh*



(Oh, yes, that is me managing to kill a spider plant *long sigh*)


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

They ARE cute, and they do look different - wish I could see some of that personality in the photos! They must be fun to keep. A whole month underground, huh?!! I have no idea what is considered 'normal' - don't know much about hermit crabs, but I'm glad lil UMO is okay! Too bad you live in Australia! I'd be happy to send you some spider plant babies looking for a new home!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

great pics :-D
i kept hermies once…funny things they really are.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks! Right now, i stealing spider plant babies off neighbours, I hope they don't mind - that much! One day I have to make a vid, I just too lazy and due to homework it haven't found the time! Maybe on my holidays??? 
They extremely fun to keep, if you want a slightly different pet I suggest hermit crabs - however, they do take a bit of work, kind of like a fish tank it not that bad once you get into the swing of things!
A whole month is considered short for crabbers, the norm is 2 months however there has been cases when they took 2 weeks or when they took 10 months! haha, it all a waiting game!
Once again, thanks guys!


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Alvine said:


> She is adorable, do share more pictures please. Very sharp images, which camera did you use to took her pictures?


Thank you. Unfortunately, all my crabs are moulting, so this means no more happy snaps - for now.
The camera I use is an everyday digital camera, these photos are one in twenty.  It's all about trying until you get it right - and take a few more after that just in case.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i remember seeing a hermi shed.....bazar little creature !


----------

